# I don't buy it, weather channel



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/video/outlook-for-the-rest-of-winter-33389

How can you state one area is colder than usual, then the area directly bordering it is warmer than usual? There's no area in the middle that is "average"?

According to them, March for the entire continental U.S will be warmer than usual. BOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2012)

It is the Weather Channel you know.  I never rely on them.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

Roll your own.  You'll do better.


----------



## Euler (Dec 26, 2012)

Bill,  would you share the link to your "skier's toolbox" page with weather links, webcams, etc?  Thx!


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

ski.iabsi.com

I know, there are a couple busted links on it.  Soon. Promise, soon.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 26, 2012)

billski said:


> Roll your own.  You'll do better.



Rolling my own Bill.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Rolling my own Bill.


  I was hoping you would take it the "right way!"


----------

